# Is lots of gas one of prelabor signs?



## ProudMommie6

It is so embarrassing to ask :blush: Since yesterday, I've been having lots and lots of gas like every 5-10 minutes! Is it one of prelabor signs? I have sharp pains in my lower stomach which I'm pretty sure it is gas pains. I have an appointment with OBGYN tomorrow so I'll ask her about it.

What are your prelabor signs if you have already?


----------



## ProudMommie6

Anyone? :(


----------



## willowtree

I'm not sure, but ive had lots of gas just these past few days im only 33 weeks so im guessing its not pre-labour ...well i hope not for now anyway :flower:


----------



## MillieJoan

I'm not sure either, I'm afraid, but I've had horribly painful gas the past day and a half. I'm nearly 37 weeks, so maybe it's the start of something? Don't feel ready, though! :nope:


----------



## Animaniacs

Honestly, I don't think so. It's probably something you ate or that system being backed up...


----------



## Mrs.Ping

i was told by my hypnoborthing teacher that usually a week before labor you body will natural clean out your lower bowel getting you ready. I am assuming that a lot of gas would be the start as I know I have alot of gas before I have to poo! or baby could just be resting on a part of your gut making the gas worse then it really is!


----------



## Jaylynne

Hehe I hope not cause this little man makes me so gassy the last few days!! If I were a space shuttle, I feel like I could take off! Luckily just air and not smelly though :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

If it is I should have gone into labor a long time ago. Diarrhea is a possible sign though!


----------

